
Using FFmpeg to Generate FFmpeg Video - manorwar8
https://www.linkedin.com/posts/leandromoreira_ffmpeg-fun-video-activity-6685876404048973824-x2FD
======
yardshop
Fun little trick. Here's the actual article, the "bonus round" of a list of
live streaming test examples:

[https://github.com/leandromoreira/live-stream-from-
desktop#b...](https://github.com/leandromoreira/live-stream-from-
desktop#bonus-round)

